# crate training/whining through the night



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

For those of you who have had vizslas for a while (Nico is my first - he's a 5 m.o. male), how long did it take for them to be able to sleep through the night in their crate without whining/barking? 

We generally go to bed around 10-11 PM and wake up around 6:30 AM so we let him out at least once to potty outside. Generally he whines much more than that though, and I'm assuming it's because he's bored and wants attention.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmmmm......Ours got pretty settled into a night routine after a few nights with us. But Loki came *somewhat* crate trained. Did you just get him? I would recommend keeping the crate near your bed, if you have, for a little while at least.

At 5 months, you should be getting close to the stage where you won't need to take him out to potty in the middle of the night. But, certainly by now you'll only need to take him out once. When you do take him out to potty, make sure you take him out on a leash so he doesn't play and don't give him any attention whatsoever. As soon as he does his business, take him right back into crate.

I'm also going to assume you've gone through the crate training routine and don't just stick him in there at night when he doesn't usually spend any time in the crate without having been acclimated to it first. I also assume you pay him no attention when he is whining/barking. If you do, this will only encourage/condition him to whine more.

I'm not sure what other advice to give! Good Luck!


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

You need to get him used to the crate and not just use it as a night time cage.

Association is a great place to start. Teach him ethat crates are fun places, start feeding him in there, giving him toys in there etc.

Never give in to his cries, or he will play you like a fool.

May I ask why you think he needs to be caged at night. Wouldn't he be better in a dog bed next to your bed, if you only have one ?


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

Honestly, I never really gave a consideration to letting him sleep in his dog bed next to ours - I guess I just assumed worst case, that he'd get out and have run of the house!  We tried it last night and it went pretty well. No barking, and only occasional attempts to jump on the bed. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

We didn't trust our pup at that age to have roam of the house...and we still don't at 15 months! That, and the couple of times we tried him out of his crate, he took pleasure in waking us up at 4:30 as his day started and didn't understand why his humans weren't as eager to get going as him...not our idea of fun. But I guess you can always close your bedroom door or get a baby gate.

Good luck with that!


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

I totally agree Vlicked! I love that pup to death but I too don't think I'll ever trust him to have roam of the house! We definitely shut the door when he's in a room with us. 

At about 3 months, Nico made sure to show us his athletic prowess and climb over the baby gate we bought a few weeks earlier! He was at my parents house over Thanksgiving and as my mom was writing out Christmas cards, Nico strolled in the kitchen as to say "ha - I told you so!"


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I think all the advice above sounds pretty good. We put our pup in a crate from day one. We tried to get her used to it being a place she could rest and she soon made it her home. Shoe only whined at night for the first 3 and that was it (although we did have to let her out to the toilet as well for the first few nights).

The crate is at the other end of the house and she is usually in there at 9:30pm and ready to go when I get up at between 6-7am. It is not very often she barks in the morning unless she can't hear me getting up and then she does let me know!

The crate travels with us and she knows its her place. Only occassionally does she sleep in our room (on the floor). My V whines alot during the day if she can't be right beside you. As for the night you just have to be hard, don't go to her. After a few nights he'll catch on. They have different barks/whines that you catch on to and you will know if you HAVE to get up.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

you may also want to consider the type of crate you are using. we have two kinds. one has a plastic (type) shell with a cage door that we use for transporting him. in the house he sleeps in a bigger crate that is like a cage with an adjustable wall for growth and can collapse flat. our breeder prefers the plastic shell type crate (as long as it is the right size) - think wolf in it's lair, cozy and safe. our v, rio is 4 months old and fusses far less in his plastic shell crate. we do cover three sides and the top of the cage type crate when he sleeps - he seems to appreciate it. rio won't fuss for more than 5 minutes at bed time - we've had him for 1 month.


----------



## VizslaDiva (Nov 29, 2008)

Well my V is 6 months old and WILL NOT TOLLERATE the crate! Not for 20 minutes! It is overwhelming and my crap luck as I can not leave this dog alone or him will DESTROY the house and is not too bright at keeping himself safe either. He dug through the plastic pan that slid in and out of the crate. Then he put figured he could put his legs through the bottom and travel the house! . He doesn't stop whining, barking or chewing his way through the wire enclosement. Sigh. He has pulled his nails off scratching the door, pulled his teeth out trying to eat his way out. We assume he has SERIOUS separation issues but does it even when he is in the room touching the same chair we are sitting in. If we tie him to the recliner he chews through his leash, harness of chair. If we let him roam the house he is all over us and has cause some serious accidents and hurt us physically with his jumping and tripping us and hitting us in the eyes and face with his paws, 24/7. So if crate training fails, what else is there? ???


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Kennel & run outside?


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

Vizsla D
I would seriously consider a kennel and run outside for when you can't watch him closely. You'd have to do it slowly to get him used to the cold. A good insulated doghouse with lots of blankets and a door flap should be plenty warm. When he gets older and over the chewing stage there are floor warmers that really help keep them warm. I don't mean to put him there and leave him, they still need to be walked and played with and taught, but it might reduce everyones stress.

I don't know how this would affect the separation issues, but if everyone is stressed out about the dog, then he is stressed out too and they seem to get in more trouble when they are stressed or bored. Getting plenty of exercise is very important to these dogs too.

If you can watch the dog whisperer, you can get quite a few tips that really work for some of these issues. We've had jumping problems and cat problems that have gotten better with some of his techniques.

Hope this helps and doesn't sound too cruel.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

My wife has just discovered the tennis racket and ball technique. Take this down to the park and make that dog run for as long as it can!

I also have a ball on a rope which you can swing and throw. She only gets this when I give it to her. When I have had enough I take it away. Therefore she goes nuts when she sees it coming out and is very obiedient to get it (learnt this from my police dog handler buddy).


----------



## VizslaDiva (Nov 29, 2008)

IT IS WORKING!!!!!

Kadin nows sleeps at night in his kennel in our room and we get sleep and the house stays in one piece, the cats no longer have to play "red light, green light" with the dog. Peace is restoring!! Thanks for all who advised. God Bless you all.


----------

